# FS: Adult Rotkeils



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

F2 Rotkeils (parents are wild caughts) - 1M/1F $40 for the pair.

















Reason I'm selling is they aren't getting enough attention from me, especially when I'm out of town. Prefer a better home for them.
Located in metroVan. Price is firmish. I can meet up in Vancouver, Burnaby, Richmond.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

will trade for some nice male african peacocks or haps.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

gorgeous fish


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

thanks. gonna throw that big male in the mix too.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

are the rotkeils siblings of one-another?


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

the big male and the single female are siblings but the small male is not. both males are equally horny.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

snap! i hate the "too short" msg.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you deliver?


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

depends on where and when.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

pm'd - I have been looking for a male Rotkeil.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think my pm worked b/c I am junior - could you please send me a message. Thanks


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

when do u guys want the fish?


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I need to off load some of my africans which I have posted and then depending on the fate of these severum eggs - I should be ready for a male rotkeil next week. Would that work for you? Thanks


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I am ready for the male anytime. When can I pick him up?


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

will trade for haps or peacocks!


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Pm you for Rotkeil.


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Are they still available?


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

yes, still available.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

upupupupup


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

both are looking nice. have nice long trailing fins.


----------

